# What is the trick to getting grouper off the bottom



## Mike in Al (Aug 23, 2018)

Help me figure how to get grouper off the bottom


----------



## Mike in Al (Aug 23, 2018)

My brother just recently bought a 28 foot Boston whaler and is trying learn how to bottom fish . I have been with him a couple times and he has been several other times . Each trip it seems that we hook 3-4 large fish that we assume are more than likely grouper. They always get hung up in the bottom. We are fishing spots he has found with his electronics that he believes are hard bottom/ live bottom. I will try to get some details from him on the size rods , reels and pound test braid he is set up with. We are looking for any advice /tactics/tips. I won't be insulted with basic info as I know nothing at this point.  I do know that we are going out 20-30 miles out of Panama City and using live pin fish and cigar minnows. One question I would really like some opinions on is how far off the bottom should we fish these live baits? Or how far off the bottom will a grouper come up to get a bait. It just seems to me the higher off the bottom you hook one the better your chance of getting him up. But, on the other hand I don't want to be fishing out of the strike zone either. Please help us out with your thoughts and or experiences.


----------



## Mike in Al (Aug 23, 2018)

Here are the three rod and reel set ups he has . He keeps two of each on the boat. If targeting grouper, which one would you use.  And, how would you set the drag ? Does the size braid and fluorocarbon sound sufficient ? 

Shimano Saragossa 8000
65 pound braid set at 8 pound drag

Shimano talica 16  with 65 pound braid , 70 pound fluorocarbon leader
Xx heavy rod Set at 12 pound drag

Talica 25 with 100 braid , 100 pound flouro leader
Xx heavy rod set at 20 pound drag . 
I think he bought these larger ones with trolling in mind but wondering if we ought to try these for grouper.


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 23, 2018)

I use two 3/0 Penns with 50 Mono and the drag pretty tight.
The Battle is won in the first 15 feet. You either turn him or you break him off in the structure. Sometimes fish are just too big to stop but that's rare with a Grouper.
No real need to haul your live bait out there , put a Sabaki Rig or 4 small hooks on a med. spinner , bait with small pieces of Squid  and catch all your bait right there.
Grouper will eat anything...


----------



## crappiecatchin (Aug 23, 2018)

Well it looks like y’all have found some good bottom. Those gag grouper are some mean ol dudes.  The heavier the rod and reel the better. I’m assuming your using a Carolina rig setup. Two or three ft off the bottom is as much as you want. There’s no secret you just have to crank like a son of a gun for the 1st 10ft or so. After that it’s like pulling dead weight. They live in holes and run back into them after they hit the bait. Don’t  let them run too long, once that rod starts bending you gotta move them. Crank crank crank


----------



## brriner (Aug 24, 2018)

Like the previous advice, crank like crazy til you get him clear of the structure.  If he DOES rock you up, set the rod in the holder and give it some slack. Like 8-10 feet.  After a couple of minutes, pick it up and reel.  Many times, the grouper, feeling no resistance, will come back out of his hidey hole and start free swimming again.  You have to pick up the slack slowly, but when it comes tight, reel like a mad man.  I've gotten lots of fish up that were originally rocked up using this method.  I've also caught at least a half dozen that had the leader and hook from MY rod that they broke off 30 minutes or less before I got them over the gunwale finally.  You also may have found some goliath grouper, in which case, it may be a moot point as they'll take you down regardless of what you're fishing with.


----------



## mastercaster (Aug 24, 2018)

I use 65lb braid with 80lb mono leader. Much better to feel any light bites. and less drag(less bow in line) and less stretch. Hold your rod, don't put it in rod holder. If in rod holder, by the time you get the rod out and crank in the slack (line bow), the grouper will likely be back in his hole.
Good Luck


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 24, 2018)

backbone in your rod


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 24, 2018)

I like to use the shorter "broomstick" 5.5-6 ft heavy action rods with a 20L, 320 GTI, 3/0, 50 or 80 lb mono with 100 fluro leader. You don't want a forgiving rod or your pulling power is diminished greatly in it.  Like stated above, your battle with a grouper is won/lost in the first 10-15 feet off the bottom and then they give up mostly. Tighten the drag to nothing. Dig your knees into the side of the boat and lean against the fish, while constantly pulling up and reeling.

It's tough even for the experienced guys. I fish with buddies who we grew up as kids on it and 20+ years later we still get wrecked (as we call it) by a 15+ lb gag depending on the situation. It doesn't really matter how strong you are, some are bigger and badder.

Another tip- If one wrecks you, you can also loosen up on him some and try to hit  him in the head with the sinker. If you do, most of the time he will come out of his hole. If this does not work loosening up on him and give him a few minutes to come out.

If you are hooking goliaths (jewfish) then I have seen some that can dang near swallow a small child and you'll probably never get them to the top.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 24, 2018)

your line and leader are fine, but I would try and stick with conventional reels....lock down the drag on the reels.  As mentioned, the fight takes place in the first 15 feet...you either get him out/away from structure or you don't.  If not, use the tactics described previously.  As mentioned, you also might be hooking into some goliath's...in which case, good luck.  Another option to the carolina rig is the knocker rig...provides less initial line slack right off the bat.  I've also caught them trolling stretch 25's, although you may be to deep for that to work.  Sounds like you have some great grounds to fish!


----------



## DrK (Aug 24, 2018)

Very good advice from everybody.  I use a Penn 113 and if I could get 3 to 4 cranks on the reel within 2 seconds of the bite before to fish can react and dive down, 90% the battle is won. 3 cranks brings him up about 12 feet.


----------



## craSSh (Aug 26, 2018)

Crank don't yank.  I also find conventional reels are better for bottom fishing.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 1, 2018)

Having never tried this particular method can't say for sure it works but have seen a few youtube videos where they keep the line tight and pluck it like a guitar string with a rocked up fish. Seemed to work for them. Something to try.


----------



## rospaw (Sep 1, 2018)

Good Buddy that i have finished with for over 30yrs and guides out of the Destin area ....... Leaves the rod in the holder with tight drag on the reel, puts the twin 250's in gear and floors it. Goes about 50yards and cuts the engines. Then the work begins. First time he did it i thought he was crazy but we did land it. It's about a 50/50 chance. Not as "sporting" as i like but it works.


----------



## spearjunky (Sep 4, 2018)

Hammered drag bait on bottom reel like **** popum or stoppum


----------



## j_seph (Sep 4, 2018)

Mike in Al said:


> Here are the three rod and reel set ups he has . He keeps two of each on the boat. If targeting grouper, which one would you use.  And, how would you set the drag ? Does the size braid and fluorocarbon sound sufficient ?
> 
> Shimano Saragossa 8000
> 65 pound braid set at 8 pound drag
> ...


Why such a lite drag on 65lb line


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 7, 2018)

Swim down and get him! Grin grin


----------



## Beagler (Sep 7, 2018)

I’ve caught 100’s of grouper off of Naples. We always used penn reels with broom stick rods, spooled with 80 to 110 pound line with a steel leader. Once you get them off the bottom there dead weight. Carolina rig ofcourse.


----------



## Snookpimpin (Sep 7, 2018)

30 or 40 series reels 8 ft rods 80lb leader. don't set up just reel down and don't stop reeling hammered drag for the first 30 feet or so then back off. don't try and horse them just steading reeling. the harder you pull the harder they pull back.


----------



## Snookpimpin (Sep 7, 2018)

that's a 50lb and a 35lb black. back to back


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 8, 2018)

Fine fish right there...I catch the Inland Models. 28 pounds in 7 ft. here.


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Sep 17, 2018)

60#-80# Braid. 80#-100# Floro
Lock the drag down, use a knocker rig. 
Get ready for a ride!
If they "go in the hole"...put the rod in a rod holder, loosen the drag and wait a few minutes. Grab the rod, lock the drag and give it a pull. Sometimes you have to try this multiple times before you catch them out of the hole. If using circle hooks, they should stay hooked.


----------



## Angel Eyes (Oct 14, 2018)

Mrsturkeyman has the best photos ever ?


----------



## thedudeabides (Oct 15, 2018)

To quote the captain of my last trip:

REEL REEL REEL


----------

